# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  El uso de las redes sociales impulsarían las exportaciones

## Bruno Cillóniz

PromPerú promueve el uso de las redes sociales para las exportaciones en el Perú. 
La implementación de redes sociales para la exportación, permitiría a los empresarios, no solo vender, sino también conocer la opinión de los usuarios y consumidores finales de los productos exportados y mejorar la calidad de los mismos.  *Por:* Raúl Yaipén Carranza  *Lima, 24 Enero (Agraria.pe)* En los últimos 5 años, las redes sociales han crecido con una extraordinaria diversidad de plataformas gratuitas utilizables como: Facebook, Twitter, youtube, entre otros. Tal es así, que hoy la comunidad tiene más de 500 millones de socios inscritos en una misma red. 
Existen también otras redes sociales mucho menos conocidas e igualmente eficaces, que no solo se usan para la comunicación de noticias o comentarios en línea, sino que también su utilización se ha expandido en la industria de las exportaciones.  *Dinamarca* 
Dinamarca, fue uno de los primeros países en utilizar las redes sociales para aumentar sus exportaciones, creando una verdadera estrategia a nivel de todo el país, denominada DAGBO (nombre de la plataforma danés) con el objetivo de aumentar sus volúmenes exportables, pero también de minimizar la fuga de talentos del país. DAGBO, reúne, asocia y promueve al emprendedor danés instalado en los diversos mercados del mundo.  
Según señaló el gobierno de Dinamarca, DABGO, desde su lanzamiento en el 2006, cuenta con más de 8,000 miembros. El objetivo es llegar a los 25,000 miembros, aproximadamente el 10% de los ciudadanos daneses que viven en el extranjero. Que potenciarían el crecimiento de las exportaciones, en un plazo no mayor a 10 años en un 30%.  *Promperú* 
Comprendiendo la necesidad expansiva de las exportaciones y de los negocios en el Perú, la Comisión de Promoción del Perú para la Exportación y el Turismo (PromPerú) ha desarrollado, hace 11 años, los miércoles del exportador, donde se desarrollan temas, que sirven como herramientas para las empresas exportadoras, entre ellos: El uso y la implementación de las redes sociales para promover el negocio de la exportación. 
Según Edal Lujan Olivares, jefe del Departamento de Asesoría Empresarial de Promperú, uno de los temas a desarrollar en la agenda nacional debería ser la implementación redes sociales para la exportación que permita a los exportadores, no solo vender, sino también conocer la opinión de los usuarios y consumidores finales de los productos exportados y mejorar la calidad de los mismos. 
Olivares recomienda que, para la instalación del sistema, primero se debe diagnosticar y mapear las redes sociales relacionadas con el rubro, definir cuáles son las herramientas que ayudarían de mejor manera, en la promoción de los productos de la empresa. 
El especialista de PromPerú, sostuvo que no solo es crear la red, lo más importante es alimentarla constantemente y saber administrarla con información fidedigna del producto, servicio, noticias de primera mano, solo la suma de estos factores determinaría la eficiencia del sistema, aconsejó. 
Finalmente, el jefe del Departamento de Asesoría Empresarial de PromPerú, señaló que este nuevo sistema de trabajo requiere una responsabilidad especial para su utilización, porque en el Perú aún no se ha realizado un estudio para conocer el impacto de las redes sociales en los negocios internacionales. Además, indicó que se debería generar una política de Estado para implementar y normar este tema, que asegura- sería de gran ayuda para las empresas exportadoras.Temas similares: Sector Agro y los conflictos sociales La política y las redes sociales Artículo: El 59% de empresas peruanas aumentaron con éxito nuevos clientes a través de redes sociales Curso Prevención y transformación de conflictos sociales Comerciantes de La Parada visitarán redes de mercados mayoristas de España

----------

